# Going above and beyond!



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Not too long ago I became interested in venturing over to the pipe side of the family. In my intro thread a newly found friend (and well respected member by everyone here) asked to send me some bacci to help me on my new journey. A very thoughtful gesture. Since I'm newer than new to pipe smoking, I accepted his help. Expecting he would send just a few baggies of tobacco to get me off the starting block and on my way, I figured hell, why not. I was soooooo wrong about this jackass. LOL. What I got in the mail today far exceeded what I would consider a helping hand. I'll let the pictures explain why I'm pissed to tears at you Nate @OneStrangeOne! Brother, I seriously can't thank you enough! You said you wanted to help not freaking provide an all you can smoke, tobacco buffet. Needless to say, I have lots of homework to do to educate myself on all these goodies. Boy....where do I start........?


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Here's some of the extras that were sent as well:


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

What a hit! Great range of blends, well done @OneStrangeOne

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Let's try this again...or not. I can't seem to upload the close-ups of the pipe from my phone. Huuummm, lemme give the tablet a try


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

That looks like a cornucopia of awesome!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Well hell! There they are. Lol, couldn't see'm on the phone but can on tab. Strange.... Anyway, the pipe is a Savinelli LBSS 2008? A very graciously well seasoned gift. As for the tobacco, I have no idea what I'm looking at but one packet says "Dunhill my mixture 965". Guess I'll start there.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Very nice indeed ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow ... spectacular hit! Above and beyond indeed. Nathan sure doesn't mess around.
That "sampler" should keep you busy for a while.
Welcome to the pipe side. It's a great place to be.
I'm looking forward to seeing your posts on the What's in Your Bowl thread.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Glad it made it safely, Enjoy!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

That was a BLAST!!!!!!!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

NightFish said:


> Wow ... spectacular hit! Above and beyond indeed. Nathan sure doesn't mess around.
> That "sampler" should keep you busy for a while.
> Welcome to the pipe side. It's a great place to be.
> I'm looking forward to seeing your posts on the What's in Your Bowl thread.


Well, don't be disappointed when I post, "Tobacco, what else?" Until I get this beast by the horns, that maybe all you see. Lol


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Well, don't be disappointed when I post, "Tobacco, what else?" Until I get this beast by the horns, that maybe all you see. Lol


It may have been poorly worded but I meant to just hint at the fact that it would be great to see more participation on the pipe side of Puff. By all means, Brother, enjoy your new hobby at your own pace and share your experiences if and when you're ready and willing. No pressure whatsoever.

I think I've only been smoking a pipe for about three weeks and don't really know anything about it yet either. What I do know is that I like it and it's fun to sample from the wide range of tobacco blends available and discover new pleasures. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nuclear hit....made my knees wobble. What did you do to pi$$ em off so badly?&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Nuclear hit....made my knees wobble. What did you do to pi$$ em off so badly?��


I think it was a mere trespassing violation.:grin2: I stated my interest in exploring his neck of the woods. Unfortunately for me, I didn't see the warning signs. :noidea: Apparently I ventured into Area 51...:scared:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

@OneStrangeOne generosity knows no bounds! Great job Nathan. :golfclap:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

LeatherNeck said:


> I think it was a mere trespassing violation.:grin2: I stated my interest in exploring his neck of the woods. Unfortunately for me, I didn't see the warning signs. :noidea: Apparently I ventured into Area 51...:scared:


haha....sometimes that's all it takes to get somebody all riled up and give a tobacco/coffee enema up in here.:laugh2:


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Everything is big in Texas. Why are you so surprised?


----------

